# Canadian movies



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

What are some good Canadian movies? I'm looking to get more familiar with the culture by watching entertaining movies.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*movies*



coldnorth said:


> What are some good Canadian movies? I'm looking to get more familiar with the culture by watching entertaining movies.


 What do you think you can learn about anybodies culture watching movies , they are mostly ficticious about nothing in particular concerning any country .
Better watching travelogues or discovery , better still , look up Canada on the internet , much more productive than watching movies . Canada has a great diversity of cultures because of the large numbers of imigrants from practically all countries of the world , in the city of Toronto Ontario where more than 50% of the inhabitants are of ethnic background , there are ethnic communuties such as , little India , little Italy and of course the chinese sector . When visiting these area you will feel like you are in a different country because the whole theme is in a particular countries life style , right down to street names and movies . Canada would be a difficult country to even start to explain .


----------



## Captain (May 15, 2007)

Amen Oddball, and there isn't any good Canadian movies! However there is a lot of great places in Canada!


----------



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

I was just thinking that I would have more in common with other Canadians if I watched some of their movies. It would have been weird going to school in America without having watched any American TV, not listened to pop stars, and watched the popular movies. What would I have talked about with the other students? We picked up most of our culture from the movies.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Feel sorry for your society if you picked up your 'Culture ' from movies !!!!!


----------



## Captain (May 15, 2007)

Canadians watch American movies, if you want to watch Canadian TV try Bob and Doug MacKenzie, eh. LOL


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Captain, I was thinking of the movie "Great White North" even before you said that. Yeah, there's some culture. Beauty, eh? lol


----------



## cherieliu123 (Feb 20, 2008)

I also agree with the "Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin" comments, coz i have heard about this film, but i did not see this movie lol...


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

If you want to get a feel for the country and issues try CBC.ca - Canadian News Sports Entertainment Kids Docs Radio TV for news or radio. The talk radio programming is excellent all day-from issues to call ins about everything Canadian. You can listen online(add as a favorite). You can pick your region also you can get the tv news too. I HIGHLY recommend checking it all out-esp the radio if you are serious about whats it like in Canada. Often they talk about immigration/job/credentials issues too. So archives might be handy! There is radio 1 and radio 2 -one is talk- the other music.
Independent films are what Canadians are known for-but I would think documentaries would be best....but still only very focused on a certain issue-nothing really all encompassing..


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

we are pretty well like anyone else, just more polite  (eh)


----------



## Barry C. (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Coldnorth
Many of the great (and not so great) American movies are actually shot in Canada. Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver provide the backdrop for almost every US city. The next few times you watch an American movie read the credits at the end and you will see a lot of Canadian settings. Vancouver is referred to as "Holywood North". Also a lot of American TV shows are shot here.
Cheers,
Barry


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

some of the sports movies that are more like documentry's are good too. "The Rocket" a movie about Maurice Richard a player for the Montreal Canadiens is good for some french canadian hockey history lol. other than that i'm not sure...


----------



## she_v41 (Feb 23, 2009)

I do agree with Oddball. By observation. knowing about the country, associating with the people and respecting & appreciating the culture one can learn, familiar and enjoy with the country's culture not by watching entertaining movies. I am trying to learn....coz I love Canada!


----------



## Breezy (Feb 18, 2009)

Watch the Trailer park boys lol


----------



## Calman (Aug 28, 2008)

It's not a Canadian movie, but "Uncle Buck" with John Candy was always one of my lighthearted favourites.

Cal


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

I believe that movies reflect our culture, too. And if watching movies can help, why not?


----------



## Calman (Aug 28, 2008)

miraculousmedal said:


> I believe that movies reflect our culture, too. And if watching movies can help, why not?


I couldn't have put that better myself!


----------

